# Maltese Play Group in Atlanta



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi all! I'm looking for other members in the Atlanta, GA area. I'm organizing an Atlanta area Maltese Play Date, for one Saturday in August (actual date to be determined based on everyone's availability). Any members live in (or know other members that are) in the Atlanta area? I'm planning on it to be a sort of "picnic day in the park" type event.
Thanks, and hope to meet you and your little ones soon!
Heidi (Gibbert) - Tchelsi's Mum


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My husband lived in Lawrenceville for a year and a half, and while I'm glad he's back home, I sure do wish this play group had been there then cuz me 'n Tanner sure would be there. Good luck with it.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hi all! I'm looking for other members in the Atlanta, GA area. I'm organizing an Atlanta area Maltese Play Date, for one Saturday in August (actual date to be determined based on everyone's availability). Any members live in (or know other members that are) in the Atlanta area? I'm planning on it to be a sort of "picnic day in the park" type event.
> Thanks, and hope to meet you and your little ones soon!
> Heidi (Gibbert) - Tchelsi's Mum[/B]



We got another new member today from Atlanta. I told her about you and now I'm telling you about her.







Here's her post and her screen name.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=14207


----------



## akaivyleaf (Jul 24, 2006)

> Hi all! I'm looking for other members in the Atlanta, GA area. I'm organizing an Atlanta area Maltese Play Date, for one Saturday in August (actual date to be determined based on everyone's availability). Any members live in (or know other members that are) in the Atlanta area? I'm planning on it to be a sort of "picnic day in the park" type event.
> Thanks, and hope to meet you and your little ones soon!
> Heidi (Gibbert) - Tchelsi's Mum[/B]


I'm in Atlanta. I'm a new member here, and I've had my Cocoa for exactly a week and a day now. I'm interested.... But its probably best to get in contact with me via e-mail. [email protected]


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> Hi all! I'm looking for other members in the Atlanta, GA area. I'm organizing an Atlanta area Maltese Play Date, for one Saturday in August (actual date to be determined based on everyone's availability). Any members live in (or know other members that are) in the Atlanta area? I'm planning on it to be a sort of "picnic day in the park" type event.
> Thanks, and hope to meet you and your little ones soon!
> Heidi (Gibbert) - Tchelsi's Mum[/B]


I dont live in Atlanta, but I know HOTEL INDIGO that is across from The Roxy theater has happy hours for dogs







I think it's every Tuesday, bring your dogs out to mingle with the neighborhood, and all proceeds go to a local animal charity or shelter.

Anyone traveling to Atlanta area with a pet , this hotel is highly recommended. Hardwood floors!!! No scary hidden fleas/bugs







No pet fees. I love Hotel Indigo


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Okay so I'm finding this post extremely late but I live in the Atlanta area and would love to meet up at some point. Matrix needs more fluff friends.


----------



## akaivyleaf (Jul 24, 2006)

> Okay so I'm finding this post extremely late but I live in the Atlanta area and would love to meet up at some point. Matrix needs more fluff friends.[/B]


I'm still available to get together for a play date. Although its getting colder so I would prefer to meet somewhere indoors.


----------



## ellmm (Feb 18, 2008)

> Hi all! I'm looking for other members in the Atlanta, GA area. I'm organizing an Atlanta area Maltese Play Date, for one Saturday in August (actual date to be determined based on everyone's availability). Any members live in (or know other members that are) in the Atlanta area? I'm planning on it to be a sort of "picnic day in the park" type event.
> Thanks, and hope to meet you and your little ones soon!
> Heidi (Gibbert) - Tchelsi's Mum[/B]


 Hi!
Im Maria, Likewise I am organizing a meetup on March 29 location to be determined later. I am a member of MMM (Metro-Atlanta Maltese Meetup) meetup.com. I would love to come to your event. I live in the Decatur area. Email me more about it. 
[email protected]


----------



## ellmm (Feb 18, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=282506
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im starting a Maltese "Show off" on March 29 place will be indors but no location determined yet. I am the organizer of the MMM (Metro-Atlanta Maltese Meetup) you can become a member or learn more about it on the maltese meetup or meetup.com
Maria [email protected]


----------

